# Amish/Mennonoite bulk stores



## amyd

Every once in a while I will see someone mention going to one of these. The closest one to me is a couple of hours away so I only get to go a couple of times a a year. Since they dont advertise heavily  I thought we could make a list of the ones we know of.

Here's mine:

Weaver's Market, Versailles, MO


----------



## Larburlingame

We have one in Kolana Iowa.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

Glenn's Bulk Foods, Pleasantview, KS just west of Hutchinson, KS.

Name of store???? Galva, Kansas, last building on the righthand side of the road as you head east out of town. A little bakery shop that is adding bulk foods as profits permit. Oh, I think the name is Emma Lou's.


----------



## Hummingbird

amyd said:


> Every once in a while I will see someone mention going to one of these. The closest one to me is a couple of hours away so I only get to go a couple of times a a year. Since they dont advertise heavily I thought we could make a list of the ones we know of.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Weaver's Market, Versailles, MO



:nana: You took mine! LOL! I was just there in August and this store is SO AWESOME! I've been rationing out the log of butter we got there. 

Another good one is Zimmerman's in Rutledge, MO. Too far for me to go very often but I really like it. Any in E. Central MO?

Good idea!

Nance


----------



## boxwoods

Bainbridge, NY


----------



## lynpea

Yoder's Madison VA.


----------



## diane

E & S, Shipshewanna, Indiana


----------



## beaglady

Hornungs, Lykens, PA


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle

I drive up to Martins Farm Market in Hagerstown, Md every 2-3 months. I know there are some in Harrisonburg, Va and Shippensburg, Pa has Hillside and Dutch something or other right off Rt 81. These 2 are Horse and Buggy Mennonite stores. I see someone mentioned Yoders in Madison, Va. My dd used to live near there when she worked at Mt. View Nursing Home in Aroda. Va while going to college in Charlottesville. That's a very nice store.


----------



## ellebeaux

lynpea said:


> Yoder's Madison VA.


Hey Lynpea! Where is this one? I live near Madison (I'm in Greene County) and I didn't know there was one there. 

There's also one in Stuart's Draft VA, I don't know the name but here are directions from I-64: Go past VA Art Center, you're on Rt 340, into Stuart'sDraft. Turn right on Rt 608 - Exxon, bank, church, etc. - go a mile or so, Cheese Shop on right.


----------



## Terri

Oh, my. 

An Amish bulk store? What are they like?

I visited a sams club out here, but I decided that we really didn't NEED a bulk supplier of chocolate covered pretzels and corn dogs!

Do the Amish/Mennonite stores have a different selection?

I live just west of the KAnsas City, Kansas area if anyone knows of any local stores. I suspect not, though. There are only a few Mennonite in the area.


----------



## Rita

Monterey and Crossville, TN. Rita


----------



## cider

Terri said:


> Oh, my.
> 
> An Amish bulk store? What are they like?
> 
> I visited a sams club out here, but I decided that we really didn't NEED a bulk supplier of chocolate covered pretzels and corn dogs!
> 
> Do the Amish/Mennonite stores have a different selection?



Terri--you said it!!
Does anyone know of a store in central Kentucky?
Cider


----------



## longshadowfarms

Penn Yan, NY has a bunch but this is my favorite: http://www.oakhillbulkfoods.com/

Sauders in Seneca Falls, NY is second favorite only because it is too far for me to get to regularly.


----------



## willow_girl

About 3 miles north and 4 miles east of Clare, MI. Take the north US-127 Clare exit, go north on Old 27 to Beaverton Rd, make a right and continue east for a couple miles until you see the sign. Pine Valley Country Store. I was just there yesterday.


----------



## MoCrafter

Dutch Maid Bulk Foods, between Savannah and St. Joseph, MO, on 71 highway. I love this store. I buy all my spices, whole wheat flour, grains, pastas, and beans, etc. here. They have very good prices. There is also one located in Jamesport, MO, but it is a 2 hour drive from me, so I haven't been to it much. Can't remember what it is called, but it is run by an Amish family.

Winona :goodjob:


----------



## creeklady2000

for any one in Michigan there is one in Mio called Country Corners Bulk food and they have bent and dent store in the back I love this place :goodjob:


----------



## Lynne

In Pa, but worth the drive once a month or so is B&B's in Quarreyville: down the road is Goods, it reminds me of Woolworths. There is a regular grocery store called Mussler's in Buck and then there is D&K's in Red Line on the other side of the river, not Amish run but they have really good lunchmeats all around $3 a pound. Plus there is an Amish run hardware store in between, Holtwood Supply, where I buy feed and usually save at least $2.00 a bag compared to here in Harford county.


----------



## labrat

Terri said:


> Oh, my.
> 
> An Amish bulk store? What are they like?
> 
> I visited a sams club out here, but I decided that we really didn't NEED a bulk supplier of chocolate covered pretzels and corn dogs!
> 
> Do the Amish/Mennonite stores have a different selection?
> 
> I live just west of the KAnsas City, Kansas area if anyone knows of any local stores. I suspect not, though. There are only a few Mennonite in the area.





diane said:


> E & S, Shipshewanna, Indiana





cider said:


> Terri--you said it!!
> Does anyone know of a store in central Kentucky?
> Cider


Terri, because I too was unaware of these phenoms, I did a google search and found Dianeâs local store. The town has a website promoting the local crafts, foods and such. 

http://www.shipshewana.com/

Cider, I also live in central Kentucky and when I purchased my place I spoke to the realtors about the local Amish and Mennonites. As it turns out most of the Amish have left due to the increased land costs. There is a small community in northern Kentucky in which some have come over from southern Ohio. Either way, my search shows no such store in Kentucky, but several in Ohio.


----------



## Snowdancer

Ada's General Store. Sommerville, TN approx 20-25 miles east of Memphis


----------



## River

Terri said:


> I live just west of the KAnsas City, Kansas area if anyone knows of any local stores. I suspect not, though. There are only a few Mennonite in the area.


Terri,

Try the Garnett, KS area. There are quite a few Plain People in that region.

River


----------



## beaglady

Our bulk food store is kind of a 'tourist attraction'. They have healthy bulk foods, all kinds of candy, cake decorating supplies, bulk spices and some kitchenware. Recently, they expanded their building and added a huge selection of Amish made furniture. They also sell candles & small gift items. 

There is also a hardware store in Spring Glen that is owned by Amish, that reminds you of a mini-Lehman's.

Diane W


----------



## Hummingbird

Terri said:


> Oh, my.
> 
> An Amish bulk store? What are they like?
> 
> I visited a sams club out here, but I decided that we really didn't NEED a bulk supplier of chocolate covered pretzels and corn dogs!
> 
> Do the Amish/Mennonite stores have a different selection?
> 
> I live just west of the KAnsas City, Kansas area if anyone knows of any local stores. I suspect not, though. There are only a few Mennonite in the area.


Terri,

The two I mentioned are like hometown old general stores. They have wooden floors, every type of pot & pan you need, canners, cheeses, honey, bulk items like flours, salts, baking goods, oats, cereals, pudding mixes, yeast, etc, etc. just in big plain plastic bags. They also have many, many bolts of fabric at the Zimmerman store in Rutledge, MO. They have amish hats, shoes, stockings etc also. I've not seen any "craft" type items at either one of these but I imagine some of the others have them. 

Not at all like a Sams or Costco. Way cooler! :dance: 

Have a great day!


----------



## Maggie

Hummingbird, I always say forget about the jewelry store and the flower shop, take me to an old fashioned hardware store any day!!! Actually, I'd also rather go to the feed mill instead of a mall! Maggie


----------



## longshadowfarms

Forgot to mention the "Amish Mall" on Mattoon Rd in Prattsburg, NY. It is an INCREDIBLE place to visit - a bunch of trailers PACKED with all sorts of farm and household gadgets, supplies and what not. They have tools, clothes, pot and pans, poultry feeders, ammunition, etc, etc. I can't begin to list everything they carry since I don't think I've ever been able to get through it all. No electric so you need to go during daylight hours and dress warm in winter. I think it is actually called "Shrock's" but we've always called it the Amish Mall because that is more what it is like.


----------



## coalroadcabin

ellebeaux said:


> Hey Lynpea! Where is this one? I live near Madison (I'm in Greene County) and I didn't know there was one there.
> 
> There's also one in Stuart's Draft VA, I don't know the name but here are directions from I-64: Go past VA Art Center, you're on Rt 340, into Stuart'sDraft. Turn right on Rt 608 - Exxon, bank, church, etc. - go a mile or so, Cheese Shop on right.




Where's the one in Madison?


----------



## Madame

Willow Girl,

My sis lives just a few miles from there. Next time I go visting, I'll have to check out the store.


----------



## katlupe

boxwoods said:


> Bainbridge, NY


Hey! You took mine! 

Pine Ridge, Route 206 Bainbridge, NY


----------



## Colleen in WI

Rhinelander and Gleason WI


----------



## caroline00

Shetlers in Cabool, MO and also in Norwood, MO
this is a bulk foods store and a discount foods store. The store in Cabool now has a cafe.


Bylers near Seymour, MO
This is a bulk food store, hardware store and book store.

There is GVS in Versailles, MO (maybe it is near Versailles). It doesnt carry food but does carry plain goods etc.

There used to be a bulk foods store way down CC (the road that most of the Amish live on/near in that area) near Seymour, MO... I dont know if it has a name or not. We havent been there for 5 years or so.


----------



## TerryJ

We live in Brodhead Wi 35 miles South of madison. We have a store by Brodhead and one by Beloit.


----------



## Chris in PA

Lynne, tell me more about B&B's. I get through Quarryville periodically and don't remember seeing it. But, I have been in Good's. You are right, it does remind me of an old Woolworths!


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle

To answer your question Chris, B&B's is a bent & dent store. There is one outside Shippensburg on an Old Order Amish farm. I have been there 3 times but it really is to far to pay for the savings for me. You have to go in to experience it though. And be prepared. You never know what will be in there. A zillion different kinds of cereals, juices, things for lunch boxes. And the freezer room. You wheel your cart right through the freezers so most people bring a sweater or jacket and gloves to wear so you can take your time. Also, things like personal items, shampoos, allergy medicine, $1.00 a box, baby diapers, food, pet food, candy, vegetables, canned and fresh. Yougurt. It's been different every time I've gone through and the last time I went through it was very different because there was a whole new store there.


----------



## kz

Lark Amish Store just east of Shawano, Wisconsin.


----------



## DW

Kalona, IA...just south of IA City

I'd bet there's some in Amana Colonies, IA

Villages of Van Buren County, IA...closet town on a map would be Farmington, IA BUT the one I remember...(I think) was in Cantril, IA


----------



## Charleen

I'm lucky to have 3 within about an hour of me.

Yoder's Country Cupboard is in Lyndonville, NY, almost the border of Lake Ontario

Lantz's Bulk Foods in Warsaw, NY

Oak Hill Bulk Foods in Penn Yan, NY, near the Fingerlakes.


----------



## edcopp

Becky's variety store On state route 324, 1 mile south of Dundas Ohio
(vinton county)

No web site, No phone,No electric, Etc. Old order Amish. Open 8-5 six days.


----------



## Nan

3 or 4 people took mine! I LOVE Yoder's! We just moved here from Oklahoma a year ago and I absolutely adore Yoder's! That is where I get my pectin in bulk! MUCH cheaper than surejell!!!! 

This thread was a great idea!!!!


----------



## randy in central missouri

i know of two more bulk amish stores.

one is called leftys in clark missouri, which is north of columbia about twenty miles.
the other is outside of bowling green missouri. 

the best buy of the day

5 pound bag of pectin. its lasted us 5 years and hundreds of jars of jelly. almost all used up. 

randy


----------



## pickapeppa

My mom just bought spices at an amish store near ft. wayne, in. She couldn't believe the prices they had. She said and 8 ounce container of mustard seed was $.49. Yes. That was 49 cents. I almost fell over. I just paid about $6 for a half pound of chili powder at wal-mart. If anyone is interested in the places my mom shops, I would be happy to find out their locations for you.


----------



## Pilgrim1

Atlantic Pa., Jackson Center Pa., Springboro Pa.


----------



## deb

Mishler's Store 
Barry Rd, east of Hwy 22
Dalton, WI (an hour north of Madison)

Other Amish businesses in area: green grocers, bakeries, cheese shop, greenhouses, furniture, vinyl windows, a weaver/capet shop, buggy shop, canvas sewing (tents, boat covers), shoe store and casket maker.


----------



## fernando

Nolt's south of Liberty, KY. Just a few miles off 127 and turn on 910. They also have a plant nursery.

Also one west of Monticello, Ky, on 834 south. They also have a salvage food section which is very nice. It is called Kountry Bulk Foods.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

There's one a few miles east of Leon, Iowa. Don't recall the name. Its on the highway north side of the road. Has bulk foods. Don't recall what else if anything. Haven't been there for a couple years. I try to go when I'm in the southern part of the state visiting my mom.


----------



## Dawndra

I go to Zimmerman's in Rutledge, MO. If you go during the fleamarket weekends (www.rutledgefleamarket.com) it's worth the 3 hour trip for us! I love to go there & get all my baking goods & spices there!


----------



## rainedaze

There is a Mennonite bulk store in Athens, WI. The name of it is Beaver Creek Country Store. I also believe that Tallpines said that there is also one in Withee.

Heather


----------



## tallpines

Yes,
Hene Supply is about 3 miles west of Withee, WI on County X-----Bulk Food, Hardware, Bicycle repair


----------



## hisenthlay

Don Amon said:


> Atlantic Pa., Jackson Center Pa., Springboro Pa.


Don,

I just checked mapquest, and there's more than one Atlantic and Jackson Center, PA. Can you tell me what counties they're in? If the Jackson Center one is in Mercer County, I'm going to be right near there this weekend, and I'd love to check it out.

Thanks!


----------



## daffodil

Schrock's Country Store

bulk foods, deli meats & cheeses, fresh baked goods

N. 3810 Hwy 27 S.
Ladysmith, WI 54848

this is the one I go to, just love it, everything is packaged so pretty in clear wrap/containers--different from a regular store

also have been to one outside of Barron, WI (this one is neat, and they also sell some nice enamel cookware--really pretty)

there is a large store called Weaver's outside of Fall Creek, WI on hwy 12
(my mom goes there, but I have not been to this new place; still recall the old one, which was smaller)

closer to me there is a Wolf Print video in Bruce WI, past the feed mill that says they sell bulk foods, but I have never been in there

also, have been to a gas station in Conrath, WI that has a little bulk, country store section (I have not been there in a long time, so it may be larger, or discontinued, don't know)


----------



## fernando

Rita, could you tell me where in Monterey and Crossville, TN. What is the name of the store? I live just over the Tennessee/Kentucky line. There are two here in south central Kentucky that I know of (see my post).


----------



## Shepherd

Ann - is there any way your mom might know the name of that place in Leon? Is it pretty extensive in what they carry?

Does anyone know of any in south central Iowa/north central Missouri? 

I'd LOVE to find one.


----------



## patarini

Cane creek in tn


----------



## tinetine'sgoat

Another good northeast Missouri one is Windmill Ridge Bulk Foods. They are on route T Shelbyville Mo. west of Hannibal a ways.


----------



## ponyexpress

Does anyone know of a store in North or South Carolina?


----------



## MareEJane

I would like to know excatly where the B&B dent store is....know someone that goes to Shipensburg U in PA....so I would be there quite often. Thanks,
MareEJane


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle

The B&Bs Grocery Outlet is on #20 Quigley Rd Newburg, Pa. This is the directions I have coming up from south of Shippensburg. From King St turn left onto N Earl St. Go past the Shippensburg U. Keep going until Ridge Rd. Turn right on Ridge Rd. Then go a little ways and turn left on Running Pump Rd. Follow that until you come to Quigley Rd. Turn left onto Quigley road and go a little ways and you will see the farm and store on the right. Watch out for buggies. !!!! Store hours are Tue- Fri- 8:00 am- 4o pm, Wed- 8:00 am- 5:00pm, Sat- 8:00am- 3:00 pm- closed Sunday, Monday and Thursday. This one is apparently related to the ones in Quarryville and Schafferstown Pa.

Laura Lynn


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

The name of the store east of Leon, Iowa is Miller's Country Bulk Food Store.


----------



## Patty0315

New york

North country store ~ Philly Ny

There is also an offshoot in North Lawrence Ny


----------



## sewing nana

I know of two 1 in Ohio south of Peebles, Ohio South of Route 32.
The other in Loubleville, Tn. On Route 438W, Cane Creek.


----------



## Lindafisk

I'm feeling kind of left out here .... does anyone know of any stores like this in Texas?


----------



## green5acres

For pony express and river rest, 901 north turn right by union grove school ( the school is on the left-you turn right there. go all the ways down til you get to a crossroad, its a few miles down. there is a little tiny cafe when you look to your right, turn right there. go about a mile or two down and you will see a church with a shelter in front, turn left there. go about another mile and look to your right, it is a white building on your right. That is the older smaller one.
Now to the really nice newer one- if you backtrack and start out by the little cafe, just go to the right and its not real far on that road you cant miss it i think its called shiloh general store. hold on i have the card on the frig -okay here it is 5520 st paul church road- hamptonville. maybe you can do mapquest. sorry, i dont remember the names of the streets, I just go by the landmarks. Do you all live that nearby?


----------



## MOgal

There was one in Butler MO when I went there for a sheep/fiber festival. The festival is no longer held in Butler so I can't vouch that the store is still there. Take the second Butler exit into the main part of town. Go under the RR track and turn right at the traffic light. The store is on the right (west) side of the road. They also have a greenhouse/nursery in season. Nice people.


----------



## River Rest

green5acres said:


> For pony express and river rest, 901 north turn right by union grove school ( the school is on the left-you turn right there. go all the ways down til you get to a crossroad, its a few miles down. there is a little tiny cafe when you look to your right, turn right there. go about a mile or two down and you will see a church with a shelter in front, turn left there. go about another mile and look to your right, it is a white building on your right. That is the older smaller one.
> Now to the really nice newer one- if you backtrack and start out by the little cafe, just go to the right and its not real far on that road you cant miss it i think its called shiloh general store. hold on i have the card on the frig -okay here it is 5520 st paul church road- hamptonville. maybe you can do mapquest. sorry, i dont remember the names of the streets, I just go by the landmarks. Do you all live that nearby?


 green5acres,
I live near Lenoir & Blowing Rock. DH's family is in Statesville area. I'm going to plan a trip to check out these stores. Thanks for the directions. Are you near Charlotte? My home town.


----------



## lynpea

I just saw another one in my travels. It's in Cumberland Co. VA. on Route 616, called "Country Store." I used to go there when I lived over there. Since I have been gone they have moved it into it's own building. It used to be in a Nursing Home that they run.


----------



## ginnie5

green5acres,
do you know how far of a drive that is from Charlotte? That may just be doable for me.


----------



## ponyexpress

Thanks, green5acres! 
Do you know the name of the store & if they have a phone number?
How about the scratch & dent store? When is the discount day?
I need to know specifics if I'm going to try & drive 80 miles --- Mapquest is not too much help!
Anne


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

They are all over Ohio's Amish country. There is one in Fredericktown, I can think of several in the Wayne County/Holmes County area, Gambier, Nashville, OH.


----------



## Corky

We went to one in seymor mo for several years but it was in a back yard and the food was buggy last time we went.
Our favorite one is in Jamesport Mo. Thats North east of KC Mo. About 4 hours for us but we only go every couple of years and work in a weekend visiting our children in the KC aria at the same time. I need to go and get more yeast. I buy it in bulk and freeze it and it lasts for a couple of years that way. Cocoa is so cheap there. Also spices. I just love those stores.


----------



## green5acres

ponyexpress said:


> Thanks, green5acres!
> Do you know the name of the store & if they have a phone number?
> How about the scratch & dent store? When is the discount day?
> I need to know specifics if I'm going to try & drive 80 miles --- Mapquest is not too much help!
> Anne


The name of the dent store is The Dented Grocery. * this is not the amish store* this dicount day is the 3 rd of each month if you are 55 or over.
phone # 704 546 7008
3387 harmony hwy (hwy 21)
harmony nc 28634


----------



## green5acres

ginnie5 said:


> green5acres,
> do you know how far of a drive that is from Charlotte? That may just be doable for me.


 charlotte is 1 hr south of us


----------



## Patt

I would love to know of one of these in AR, I have been to several in TN.


----------



## Jennifer L.

http://www.littlebarnoodles.com/retailers-list-table.html Check this link for A LOT Of Amish type stores. This is a PA Dutch food manufacturer and they sell in all of the listed stores.

Jennifer


----------



## vegascowgirl

Amish Country Kitchen . 3100 Gretna rd Branson, MO. this is actually a mennonite store but they have a good selection of spices, pasta. flour, cheese, etc. as well as furniture. Probably a little more expensive than others considering it is in a tourist area.


----------



## oberhaslikid

Swiss Village Bulk Foods
PO Box 370, 309 South Broadway, Sugarcreek, Ohio 44681
Phone: (330) 852-2896
Hours: Mondays-Thursdays 8am-5pm, Fridays 8am-8pm, Saturdays 8am-5pm


----------



## kendall j

Bulk and More
889 Fountaintown Rd. 
Beulaville, NC


----------



## JennNY

I go to one in Ephrata, NY.. off of Rt. 10

It is a building on their property, mostly just Amish go there... I see an occasional "English" there when I go. I get my bulk flour, oats and other goodies while I am there. I order peaches and pears by the bushel to can also. They truck them up from PA.

JennNY


----------



## mammabooh

East Union Bulk Foods Store near Wooster, Ohio
Beiler's Penn-Dutch Market in Uniontown, Ohio (also lots of produce, meats, and cheeses)


----------



## notenoughtime

I also go to Glenn's Bulk Food in Pleasantview, Kansas. What a wonderful place to stop at and then go to Yoder, Kansas to window shop and lunch. A wonderful girls day out you can't get more relaxing than that.


----------



## chickenista

Mars Hill Amish and Bulk Foods in Mars Hill NC. Great, fantastic, best butter in the world. And flour and rice and bread and meat and herbs and spices and these chocolate covered soybeans that'll make your knees weak. 
Hey, NC and SC people. Question for you ! Troy, the guy who runs the one in Mars Hill wants to franchise to me in my farm store in Forest City NC. An hour from Charlotte and an hour from Greenville, SC. Would it be worth it? Would you come? PM me and let me know. It can be open by early spring if you guys are interested. I have the space and I have the connections and would love to do it.


----------



## big rockpile

Here we have 

Wenger's 
Bulk Food Store
Lead Mine,Mo.

big rockpile


----------



## godsgirl

randy in central missouri said:


> i know of two more bulk amish stores.
> 
> one is called leftys in clark missouri, which is north of columbia about twenty miles.
> the other is outside of bowling green missouri.
> 
> the best buy of the day
> 
> 5 pound bag of pectin. its lasted us 5 years and hundreds of jars of jelly. almost all used up.
> 
> randy



I live just a few miles from Clark and I was wondering if you could give directions to leftys. it would be so appreciated 

Thanks so much


----------



## Karen

It's not amish, but it's like one. LOTS of bulk foods. "Kings", on Monroe St., Wytheville, VA.


----------



## ruby_jane

Karen said:


> It's not amish, but it's like one. LOTS of bulk foods. "Kings", on Monroe St., Wytheville, VA.


Is that the Mennonite store? I thought there was one in maybe Rural Retreat or Marion? As I venture out from my mountain home...LOL! :hobbyhors


----------



## free-2-b-me

Pine Ridge - Bainbridge NY here too !


----------



## connie in nm

I'm in SE NM right on the Texas border. Seminole Texas has a huge Mennonite population. Recently I noticed a sign that said "Country Store" on the highway out of town. It is attached to a house. Perhaps I will have to stop there on my way to Lubbock some day. That is the only store I have noticed.

I know there is an Amish community in Gonzales TX. Have never been there, but perhaps they have bulk stores for anyone in that area.


----------



## bgraham

> There is one close to Camden,Tn. and one between Rutherford and Bradford in nw Tenn.


Backachersfarm,

Do you know the name of the one close to Camden? Or where it is located?

Thanks!

Beth


----------



## barnyardfun

I am feeling pretty left out here too. None around NW Arkansas I guess?? :grump:


----------



## asher

chickenista said:


> Mars Hill Amish and Bulk Foods in Mars Hill NC. Great, fantastic, best butter in the world. And flour and rice and bread and meat and herbs and spices and these chocolate covered soybeans that'll make your knees weak.
> Hey, NC and SC people. Question for you ! Troy, the guy who runs the one in Mars Hill wants to franchise to me in my farm store in Forest City NC. An hour from Charlotte and an hour from Greenville, SC. Would it be worth it? Would you come? PM me and let me know. It can be open by early spring if you guys are interested. I have the space and I have the connections and would love to do it.


 I'd come visit at least a time or two!  I'm half way between Asheville & Hickory.

I know there are some fantastic ones in Ohio. We've not been back in years, but I adored traveling to the different stores and such back then. (and I was in my early teens at that point! hehe)


----------



## amyd

godsgirl said:


> I live just a few miles from Clark and I was wondering if you could give directions to leftys. it would be so appreciated
> 
> Thanks so much


I'd like directions to Lefty's too, I'm only about 45 mintues away from Clark.


----------



## lickcreek

DW - You're right - The Dutchman's Store in Cantril Iowa


----------



## Violins&Roses

mammabooh said:


> East Union Bulk Foods Store near Wooster, Ohio
> Beiler's Penn-Dutch Market in Uniontown, Ohio (also lots of produce, meats, and cheeses)


We've been to Beiler's a few times. Very nice selection.


----------



## Ford8N

I have noticed a "bent & dent" store on Hwy. 58 between La Valle and Ironton, WI. I haven't been in yet, but Ironton has a large Amish population.


----------



## blue gecko

From Jennifer's link:

ARKANSAS
Homey Hearth Bakery 
905 N Main Street 
Harrison, AR 
870-741-4690 

I'm thinking there has to be one near Scranton or Subiacco, AR. There's quite a large Mennonite population in that area. Sure would like to find one close to me. 

There is a bulk store "Bankheads" near Ozone. It's not really big but Cecilia, the owner, can order most anything. The prices are decent.

I went to the one at Shipsawwana IN (E&S) in August and it was terrific.


----------



## paintlady

There is one in Withee Wisconsin. It is a good sized store and has all kinds of things at really cheap prices.


----------



## luvrulz

There are several in Ky! The one I go to is on Hwy 218 right between Metcalfe and Green County. It's also called Yoders.

There's another on Hwy 68 between Campbellsville and Greensburg Ky - it's Mennonite and called A Taste of Home. 

Several others nearby - but not sure of locations since I don't shop there. PM me and I will try to find out. There's one in Burkesville too, Brownsville, one over in Adair County.


----------



## sammyd

Hene's Supply Hwy X west of Withee WI. Also has a great hardware store and a bike repair shop. My favorite
Cloverdale Hwy E south of Curtiss WI. More touristy, prices are a tad higher than Hene's but they have some things Hene's doesn't.
Maranatha Hwy F West of Stratford WI. Same as Cloverdale.

Haven't been to the one north of Athens but the wife said it was OK.


----------



## Shirley

Amish/Mennonite bulk stores. Never heard of them? It sounds great! I'm in Sharp County, Ar. Where would be the nearest store to me in Missouri?


----------



## donnam

I've heard about BB's and a friend and I will be going in a few weeks. There is a Mennonite store in New Oxford, PA that is fairly new. It's Miller's Bulk Foods on Route 30 in New Oxford. They have primarily dry foods (flours, sugars, etc.) but the prices are pretty good, especially compared to the local grocery stores.


----------



## Karen

ruby_jane said:


> Is that the Mennonite store? I thought there was one in maybe Rural Retreat or Marion? As I venture out from my mountain home...LOL! :hobbyhors


Nope, not a bulk store around but the one in Wytheville (not amish nor mennonite, but a big bulk store). We had a scratch and dent type store in Rural Retreat (run by mennonites), but it closed a few weeks ago.


----------



## homemom1fl

Nolt's in Liberty KY (Casey county)


----------



## MilkTester

We have one here in Alexander, NY and one in Warsaw, NY. Both are Mennonite owned/run.


----------



## DamnearaFarm

Don't know if it's been posted yet... but Yoder's in Bulls Gap, TN.


----------



## TRAILRIDER

On the same note...any kentuckians familiar with the Lincoln County (Crab Orchard, KY) fruit and veggie auction? I was also wondering if there were any bulk stores down that way? There is an Amish community there, but again I think they all shop Wally-World. I personally think Wally-World is way to high priced, and I cannot stand the crowds and clutter, and parking lot etc. I try to go to Aldi and Save alot and grow the rest myself.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

Beachy's in Arthur, IL (well, really outside Arthur) among others in the area

Peachy's in/near Rockville, IN

and I hear there is one in Williamsport, IN

And I went to a neat dent and discontinue outside Montgomery, IN

Pretty cool places, really.

Bulk jimmies, sanding sugar, pectins, thickeners for canning, flour, etc., etc.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Schrock's General store in Spartansburg, PA. Used to buy all my baking business supplies from there when I lived in PA.

Kitty


----------



## Fenrirwulf

For central NC there is a Yoder's in Blanch NC, looks to be just SE of Danville.

Its a couple hours drive from RDU, I am thinking about checking it out this weekend. Need to get out of the burbs and see some countryside scenery.


----------



## comfortablynumb

if you buy Mennonites in bulk do they come individually wrapped?


----------



## alpacamom

Larburlingame said:


> We have one in Kolana Iowa.


I was just there today for the first time and it was great! 

Stringtown Grocery
2266 540th St SW
Kalona, IA

and a little further east on 540th is the bent and dent store called Central Discount. It's not open every day though...I think it's only open Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. 

If you do happen to go to Kalona, be SURE to check out Kalona ice cream bars. They're absolutely DIVINE! They had them at Stringtown Grocery, Kalona Bakery and they're home-made at Yotty's Ace Hardware and Gifts. I'm sure there are other places there that have them, but those are the places where I actually saw them.


----------



## chickenista

comfortablynumb said:


> if you buy Mennonites in bulk do they come individually wrapped?


Yes, usually. But sometimes you can get a family pack.


----------



## Bay Mare

lynpea said:


> I just saw another one in my travels. It's in Cumberland Co. VA. on Route 616, called "Country Store." I used to go there when I lived over there. Since I have been gone they have moved it into it's own building. It used to be in a Nursing Home that they run.


Lynpea - thanks for posting this! :dance: I am about an hour from there but am not familiar with the area. The only Rt 616 I can find is in Amelia county. Do you have directions?

Thanks so much,
AngelaW


----------



## olehippy

homemom1fl said:


> Nolt's in Liberty KY (Casey county)


Thanks. We are going to Liberty next week and we'll visit Nolt's while we are there.


----------



## minisrus

In western Pa, on the southwest side of Pittsburgh, north of Washington PA, in Burgettstown, PA (15021) is a nice Bulk Food Store with all of the grains, baking needs, gluten free stuff, a huge selection of lunch meats and cheese, actually a country grocery store with outdoor furniture, swingsets and all those amish made lawn items. They have a website which is: kauffmanmarketplace.com.


----------



## Callieslamb

Ada's Unusual country Store
South of Henderson TN - 5-10 miles south.

there is another one in Pinson TN.


----------



## dbarjacres

These ones are all w/in 30 miles of my home...

Maranatha Country Store, Stratford, WI

Cloverdale, Curtiss, WI

Hene Supply, Withee, WI


----------



## Gunnie

When I did a search for more in Michigan I came up with this. Has a bunch listed state by state.

http://gnivas.com/food/salvage-and-bulk-food-stores-savings-havens/


----------



## paintlady

Henne's- Withee Wisconsin. They also have a dry goods store right next to the bulk foods store.


----------



## paintlady

Country Lane Pantry- Barron, Wisconsin


----------



## copperpennykids

Anyone know of one near Madison, WI? My BIL lives about 40 miles from there and tends to go to Rockford Illinois frequently to see his parents, so anything near or between the two would be great - he really wants to start buying some bulk foods.


----------



## shellmar

There's a nice Mennonite bulk food store in Fleetwood, Pa, it's called Echo Hill Country Store. I am always surprised to see the large amount of customers that are in that store. I regularly see license plates from New Jersey and New York there.


----------



## TNnative

Snowdancer said:


> Ada's General Store. Sommerville, TN approx 20-25 miles east of Memphis


I live here and have never heard of this store. I'm going to have to look it up.

We do have a Backerman's Bakery and Store in Whiteville.


----------



## Seagrape

These are mostly coop links but some probably come under the broader category of "bulk foods". 

http://niany.com/food.coop.html#nebraska

http://www.coopdirectory.org/directory.htm#Nebraska


----------



## mommagoose_99

I also vote for Pine Ridge in Bainbridge N Y . It smells so good in there. 
Linda


----------



## sugarspinner

Fountain Acre Foods, locally known as Stevie's, for food items and, about a mile away, Miller Dry Goods, Adas, in Fountain City, IN, about 9 miles north of Richmond on US27.


----------



## River

*Keller's Kountry Store -- a bulk food store -- is just east of Dallas Center, Iowa. It is on R Ave., about a half mile north of Highway 44. Keller's is a small store, but she carries a lot of grains, noodles, dried fruits, canned meats, cheese, vitamins, teas, milk, and a lot of other things I am forgetting.

This store is a reasonable drive from much of Des Moines.

River*


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

kaufmans country store hyw 81 west of beloit wi (menonite)
detwilers bulk and bent and dent hwy 104 north of brodhead wi 6 1/2 miles on west side of the road (amish)

mishlers amish grocery ,take hwy 22 north of pardeeville wi to barry road go east about 3 miles it is on the south side of the road


----------



## MikesMate

Cider, There is a Mennonite bulk food store in Auburn (about 20 minutes West of Bowling Green). Also there is an Amish bulk store in Guthrie, in between Elkton and Hopkinsville off Hwy 79. There is also an Amish Bakery (Slabaugh's) and an Amish tack store (Penchem's) if you have horses. Dettweiler's, also an Amish bulk store/ hardware store is around Munfordville, I don't know the exact directions but if you stop in Munfordville you could get directions. There are also three really good salvage stores in Munfordville run by the Amish.


----------



## cider

Hey thanks! DD is at college in Bowling Green so we get over that way some. Off to look up Munfordville....

Munfordville is on the way to BG. Perfect!


----------



## CherieOH

I keep a list of Amish/Mennonite & Bulk Foods Stores in OH. Those in bold are the ones I actually shop at. I think my favorite is The Ashery. I've been shopping there for ages. It's small, but it's packed with good stuff. Hershberger's is good too. Can't say you'll save any money though. Things in Amish Country (Holmes County area) are expensive! I'm just copying and pasting, so hope the links work.

1. Keenerâs Food Dock, 479 Township Road 1275, Ashland OH (take State Route 89 off US Route 250 and watch for signs). 
2. Schlabach Amish Bakery, 6315 County Road 207, Millersburg OH.
http://schlabachamishbakery.com/main1.htm
3. *Ashery Country Store*, 8922 State Route 241, Fredericksburg OH:
Bulk foods, candy, smoked meats, dried fruits, raw honey, Trail bologna, 24 varieties of cheese, more than 90 spices, homemade jams, cereals, pastries, peanut brittle, canned meats, and nuts. 
4. Amstutz Pantry, 15893 Baumgartner Road, Dalton OH:
Bring a cooler! One of the best places to buy cheese. Also fresh produce, meats, ice cream and the usual bulk foods. 
5. Kidron Town & Country Store & Restaurant, 4959 Kidron Road, Kidron OH:
Bulk foods and meats. Downstairs sells fabric, clothing & Amish hats. 
http://www.kidrontc.com/tour.htm
6. Country Store Bulk Food, 14396 Dover Road, Dalton OH (1 mile west of Mount Eaton OH on US Route 250). Watch for sign on the north side of the road as it is easy to miss. Baking and Cooking Supplies, Gluten-Free Flours and Mixes, Spices, Snacks, Candies, Homemade Angel Food Cakes, Cereals, Noodles, Jams & Jellies. Also sell Watkins products, Stanley Home, Fuller Brush, F.L.P. Aloe Vera, and Tupperware.
7. Amish Door Village, 1210 US Route 62, Wilmot OH.
http://www.amishdoor.com/content/shoppes.php
8. Norman's Bakery & Deli, 65 West Jackson Street, Millersburg OH
The best donuts and creamsicles. 
9. *Hershbergerâs Truck & Garden Patch*, State Route 557, just off State Route 39 east of Millersburg OH (near Charm OH):
Their fried pies are delicious. Peas in season. Troyers Colby Cheese.
10. *Guggisberg Cheese*, 5060 State Route 557, Millersburg OH (near Charm OH)
Their Old Fashioned Swiss Cheese is the absolute best Swiss cheese around.
http://www.babyswiss.com/
11. Berlin Bulk Foods, 2 North Market St., Berlin OH. Located on the corner of State Route 39 (Main Street) and Market Street.
http://www.berlinbulkfoods.com/
12. *Heini's Cheese Chalet & Country Mall*, 6005 County Road 77, in Bunker Hill Village, one mile north of Berlin from State Route 62. Not air-conditioned.
http://www.heinis.com
13. *Troyer's Country Market*, 5201 County Road 77, Millersburg OH (right on the corner of State Route 39 and County Road 77)
http://www.troyerscountrymarket.com/
14. Walnut Creek Cheese, 2809, State Route 39, Walnut Creek OH
http://www.walnutcreekcheese.com/default.asp
15. Swiss Village Bulk Foods, 309 South Broadway Street, Sugarcreek OH:
Specializing in bulk foods, baking supplies, candy, dried fruits & nuts, over 80 spices, over 50 meats & cheeses, organic and health food department.
16. Sugar Valley Meats, 2149 Dutch Valley Drive, Sugarcreek OH
17. Dutch Creek Foods, 1411 Old State Route 39, Sugarcreek OH.
http://www.dutchcreekfoods.com/store.htm
18. New Bedford Bulk Foods, 33963 County Route 12, Baltic OH.
19. Beilerâs Market, 13160 Cleveland Avenue, Uniontown OH (just north of Route 619):
Lots of meats, cheeses and produce.
http://www.beilersmarket.com/
20. End of the Commons General Store, 8719 State Route 534, Mesopotamia OH:
Ohioâs oldest general store with bulk offerings and Amish gifts. Located at State Route 87 and State Route 534.
http://www.endofthecommons.com/


----------



## deafgoatlady

Does anyone know where the amish store around southeast Central Missouri???


----------



## insocal

I suppose it would be too much to hope for an Amish/Mennonite store in the San Fernando Valley of Los Angeles.......sigh.


----------



## Quiver0f10

barnyardfun said:


> I am feeling pretty left out here too. None around NW Arkansas I guess?? :grump:


I was hoping there was one around here too.


----------



## Seagrape

<sigh> nothing at all in SW NE, NW KS, or E CO. 

There are Mennonites in KS just south of us but they come to our local Wal-Mart to shop.


----------



## edcopp

edcopp said:


> Becky's variety store On state route 324, 1 mile south of Dundas Ohio
> (vinton county)
> 
> No web site, No phone,No electric, Etc. Old order Amish. Open 8-5 six days.


Eliminate this from the list.

The store has closed. The Amish had an auction and have moved to another state. There are still some other Amish around, but no store nearby.


----------



## copperpennykids

insocal said:


> I suppose it would be too much to hope for an Amish/Mennonite store in the San Fernando Valley of Los Angeles.......sigh.


I don't know of any Amish bulk stores, but you can order lots of good stuff from Azure Standard. I think they deliver as far as Palmdale now.

Check AzureStandard.com. It is a co-op so you order your stuff and pick it up at someone else's house once a month. Works great. Call them and they'll give you some names of folks who are the drop points and you can get into their group. Order their catalog - huge.


----------



## copperpennykids

You can get bulk food (and I think can it into 16# cans) at a Mormon canning place in Spokane, WA. You don't have to be Mormon to use it. never been there myself, but folks coming through to pick up goats from us were on the way back from there - they said the prices and products are quite good.

For other areas of the country, you could try contacting some Mormon churches and see if they have something nearby like this. Seemed to be an everyday kind of thing.
Worth a try, anyway.


----------



## deb

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> mishlers amish grocery ,take hwy 22 north of pardeeville wi to barry road go east about 3 miles it is on the south side of the road


There is also a Dent and Bent store on Barry Road. It is on the north side of the road before you get to Mischlers. They do NOT have a sign. The store is a separate building on the left side of the driveway.

deb
in wi


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Mikesmate, and other Kentuckians, Detweillers is in Cub Run and wait for it.......here's their phone number: (270) 524-7967! Another possibility is the General Store at the intersection of Perrytown Road & Strawberry Lane off Hwy 100 between Scottsville & Franklin. Not the tourist trap just off 100, but about 3 miles further out Perrytown Road. I patronize all 3 about once a quarter.


----------



## DW

There's one west of Farmington, IA...part of the Villages of Van Buren County...I cannot remember the name of the town...I've been there and it is very nice.


----------



## vdeal

There are a couple of Amish bulk food type stores just outside of Oakland, MD.


----------



## Mike in Ohio

There's one next to our farm just south of Carrollton Ohio. It just has a sign that says "Bulk Foods and Quilts". Their customer base is basically local Amish.

Mike


----------



## jlxian

Are there any stores in Missouri in the Joplin/Carthage/Lamar areas?


----------



## Ashley B.

LWMSAVON said:


> DD, that's one just a general store like the Cumberland General store used to be. It's not an Amish bulk food store like the other two we go too.
> 
> 
> Oh and do you remember the Amish/Mennonite store's name that is down in Lobelville, TN (near Centerville and Hohenwald)? I can't remember it.


 
It is Cane Creek Market 1798 Highway 438 E
Lobelville, TN 37097-4605
(931) 593-3242
(The Pearl family from No Greater Joy also live in this area.)


----------



## FairviewFarm

Maranatha Market in Spencer, WI
Hene's Market in Withee, WI
Cloverdale Country Store in Curtiss, WI
Mayflower Bulk Foods in Granton, WI
Weaver's in Augusta/Fall Creek area, WI


----------



## MikesMate

Luvrulz-Is the Amish store you're talking about the salvage store close to Hardyville? There is also an Amish store in Munfordville (R & S Salvage)are you familiar with it? You can find some really good bargains at both places.


----------



## Karenrbw

There is a bulk food/scratch and dent general store just outside of Linn, Missouri. It has a very eccletic mix of items - exercise machines, luggage, dog toys, Amish bulk foods, candy from Poland, deli meats, etc. Definately worth a stop.

Deutches Heim Bulk Food and General Store
101 Highway CC. Linn, MO. 65051
(573) 879-9942


----------



## wanda1950

labrat said:


> Terri, because I too was unaware of these phenoms, I did a google search and found Diane&#8217;s local store. The town has a website promoting the local crafts, foods and such.
> 
> http://www.shipshewana.com/
> 
> Cider, I also live in central Kentucky and when I purchased my place I spoke to the realtors about the local Amish and Mennonites. As it turns out most of the Amish have left due to the increased land costs. There is a small community in northern Kentucky in which some have come over from southern Ohio. Either way, my search shows no such store in Kentucky, but several in Ohio.


South central Ky. has a fair Mennonite population. Country Pantry is located between Guthrie and Elkton near the TN line. Also Schlabach's Bakery a little ways up the same road. I love the store& so does everyone i\I've ever taken there. Their spices are very good & very economical--often way below even half price in other places. They have wonderful smoked cheddar cheese. Also canning stuff--those heavy gasketless canners which are, of course, very expensive. I buy my flour & yeast there as well as some of their mixes.
Schlabach's has some of the best fried fruit pies ever.


----------



## freegal

TerryJ said:


> We live in Brodhead Wi 35 miles South of madison. We have a store by Brodhead and one by Beloit.


Where is the one by Beloit? Please describe it a bit!

Thanks!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Until the local IGA closed at the beginning of this year they sold butter and cheese from the Mennonite store in Greensburg Ky. That store is called A Taste of Home and is located about a mile off Hwy 68 between Campbellsville and Greensburg. 

A newer Amish store is the Willisburg General Store in Willisburg Ky on Main Street. Andrew Miller operates this store and his brother sells maple syrup that is tapped from trees on his farm. The store has a deli/grocery along with a general grocery/hardware inventory. It's located off of Hwy 555 on Hwy 433 going into downtown Willisburg.

There's a bulk food store in Hodgensville Ky on the end of the Walter Reed Road, but I would call ahead to make certain they're still open. Their posted link to their online store no longer exists. 
http://www.bulkfoodsandmore.com

I wish there was one central website that listed all the Ky Amish stores with correct directions on how to travel there. Kentucky has the 8th largest Amish population in the US. Our state has over 8 thousand Amish forming 62 church districts and over 30 settlements. Kentucky is the fastest growing in terms of Amish populations.


----------



## homstdr74

amyd said:


> Every once in a while I will see someone mention going to one of these. The closest one to me is a couple of hours away so I only get to go a couple of times a a year. Since they dont advertise heavily  I thought we could make a list of the ones we know of.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Weaver's Market, Versailles, MO


As long as you're going to Weaver's, check out the Dutch Country Store (another Amish bulk food store), which is a few miles past the turnoff to Weaver's. Also, not very far from there on Highway 5, going toward Tipton about five miles from the turnoff is one of the best Farmer's Market stands, run by a private family. They have great deals on produce in season. In Tipton there is the Dutch Bakery, which is another bulk food store. They also make awesome sandwiches at the Dutch Bakery.


----------



## mekasmom

Larburlingame said:


> We have one in Kolana Iowa.


I have been to both this one and the one mentioned in Versailles, MO. I love them. I've also been to Beachys in Il.


----------



## Peggy

Shagbarkmtcatle said:


> I drive up to Martins Farm Market in Hagerstown, Md every 2-3 months. I know there are some in Harrisonburg, Va and Shippensburg, Pa has Hillside and Dutch something or other right off Rt 81. These 2 are Horse and Buggy Mennonite stores. I see someone mentioned Yoders in Madison, Va. My dd used to live near there when she worked at Mt. View Nursing Home in Aroda. Va while going to college in Charlottesville. That's a very nice store.


I live close to Martins Farm market, I love that place. its small but I buy several different things there11


----------



## TxHorseMom

Are there any in TX?


----------

